# Flag pole to fit in rod holders...



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to replace one some friends had. It was 6-8' long fiberglass flag pole that was about the size of a large offshore rod. It might have even been telescoping. All I can find is little ones for the house or boat that's 3' long or huge ones. Anyone know where to find them? Or what others use that would fit in a rod holder?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Here you go, take a look...I didn't buy on yet but will soon.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...agpole-sale-34-99-a.html?highlight=flag+poles


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

local bamboo works well and is free


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

I used a 6f/8t piece of PVC


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I use to make some and have sent them all over the USA.


----------

